# neurofeedback?



## fffff (Dec 14, 2006)

has anyone tried this? i am about to.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

You mean the results of a EEG scan? I'm waiting for mine at the moment, I should know within two weeks. I'll post them on the site.


----------



## n3lgh (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm going to try this too (EEG neurofeedback), beginning in late August. I'm trying it for anxiety. I'll let you know how it goes. Most studies I've read have said EEG is normal in just DP and DR patients (not the TLE or migraine ones) ; however, that's only when looking for unique differences in depersonalized people. Depersonalization could come or go in association with commonly seen wave patterns... Or that's what I tell myself 

Oh I just Googled EEG and "depersonalization" and found this abstract:

"Panic patients without depersonalization or derealization showed an increase of fast and a decrease of slow activities independent of odor stimulation. Panic patients with depersonalization and/or derealization showed an increase of slow activity and bilateral lack of responsiveness in the fast alpha frequency band during odor stimulation. Findings suggest there are different EEG patterns in the temporal regions of the two different groups of panic patients during rest and activating conditions."

<shrugs>


----------

